# Lamington Road



## power_8383 (May 19, 2007)

Hi guys,I'm coming to Mumbai this 27th May.
I want to do some Computer related shopping in Mumbai.
Many of my friends on Orkut told me that Lamington road is the best place to do so.
Please can any one give me full details about it ?
Like how to reach there,which is the best and reliable shop ? etc. etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## deepakg (May 19, 2007)

beware of fake persons..
they will fool you.. never say I m new in Mumbai..
Try to understand yaaar...


----------



## Sourabh (May 19, 2007)

deepakg said:
			
		

> beware of fake persons..
> they will fool you.. never say I m new in Mumbai..
> Try to understand yaaar...



Honestly, don't scare people. It's not that bad at Lamington Road. He is new to the place, that is not something which will get in his way while getting new hardware from Lammy! 

As for directions, it depends on where you're coming from. Nearest hub would be Mumbai Central station. Lammy is a 10mins walk or a Rs. 13 taxi fare away from it. 

All shops are genuine, enquire and get from the store which offers you the best deal.


----------



## power_8383 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks a lot Sourabh.
This is the kind of info what was i looking for.
By the way,my name is also Saurabh.


----------



## mkmkmk (May 19, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Honestly, don't scare people. It's not that bad at Lamington Road. He is new to the place, that is not something which will get in his way while getting new hardware from Lammy!
> 
> As for directions, it depends on where you're coming from. Nearest hub would be Mumbai Central station. Lammy is a 10mins walk or a Rs. 13 taxi fare away from it.
> 
> All shops are genuine, enquire and get from the store which offers you the best deal.



Thanks m8 very useful for me too


----------



## power_8383 (May 20, 2007)

Common guys.
Is there no one to help me ?
Give me more information.


----------



## patkim (May 20, 2007)

Based on my personal experience I suggest that inquire about the price of the item you plan to purchase in at least 3 – 4  different shops and then go ahead with your purchase decision. For the same model / specs of hardware item, each shopkeeper may tell you a slightly different price. Also the face price he may say might be excluding VAT.. so when the bill is ready 4% get added to it. Clear all points about the price/bill/warranty before you make your decision.


----------



## wizrulz (May 20, 2007)

WHERE IS LAMINGTON ROAD


----------



## deepakg (May 20, 2007)

Just refer this map .. *www.aboutmumbai.com/mumbaimapnew.htm OR
*www.aboutmumbai.com/mumbaimapnew.htm
nearest station is Mumbai Central..
It's very easy to find out places in Mumbai.
While purchasing at Lamington you can search for Old items..
it can be value for money purchasing..


----------



## paddy2077 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ya nearest station is mumbai central for trains coming from OTHER CITIES. BUT u can board a local train @ MUMBAI CENTRAL n can alight at GRANT ROAD station which is next station towards CHURCHGATE. come out through EAST gate n walk a little towards south. i bet u, within 2 min u will be at lamington road without any vehicle.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 9, 2008)

@power_8383: If you have plenty of time on your hands, drop into as many stores as you can and enquire the prices. The prices can fluctuate like crazy. Don't hesitate to tell the store guys "Wapas aata hoon" and see where you can get the best bargain.

You might wanna check out the XPlore Technology Lounge in Lamington. You can't buy anything here, they only have an exhibition sorta thing going on. The guys over there might not be technologically sound, but you could check out new models and they can give you directions to shops where you might find a specific model.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey........before creating a new thread if u had spared  10 min to search this forum with keywords "Lamington Road" u would have got more than enough info.........some people have posted maps too.........u can do this now too.........



sreevirus said:


> @power_8383: If you have plenty of time on your hands, drop into as many stores as you can and enquire the prices. The prices can fluctuate like crazy. Don't hesitate to tell the store guys "Wapas aata hoon" and see where you can get the best bargain.



^ I totally agree with you.........if he's got enough time to research he should probably get a good deal.........

My personal choice from all the stores is "Prime ABGB"............They provide descent price. The USP of their shop is u can c a lot of things in display which u won't probably c in any shop at the place........
Search all the shops but give a visit to this shop too......


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 9, 2008)

people check the date of the post..over a year old
another old thread bumped


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 9, 2008)

U Get Down At Lamington Road Police Station

And Just Opp To It Is Cultural Book Depot. This Is The Best Shop That I Have Ever Visited.

But Be Careful About Traffic While Crossing The Road.


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 9, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> people check the date of the post..over a year old
> another old thread bumped




*Mera thread wapis upar aa gaya 

Anyways, thanks for your replies guys. *


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

Sree, have you checked out Xplore?
I had seen many ads and decided to see it on my visit to Lammy about an year back. And I was very disappointed. The guys there are complete n00bs. And you cant even check out the hardware.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2008)

paddy2077 bumped an year old thread!! What a way to open your account!!


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Sree, have you checked out Xplore?
> I had seen many ads and decided to see it on my visit to Lammy about an year back. And I was very disappointed. The guys there are complete n00bs. And you cant even check out the hardware.


Arrey they are complete idiots who don't know jack about stuff. I think I mentioned that they are not technologically sound. But the things over there are cool. I got to check the iMac and the Macbook there. You won't get to see those in Lammy anywhere else. There were (supposedly) some Apple sellers, but no one had a model with them. And the last time I went there, I missed the MBA by an hour. They told me they took it somewhere else and it'll be back by the next day.

And the Lounge can be good with directions for a newbie. Although ultimately, it all boils down to your patience and how much you can explore in Lammy and bargain. If you are used to going to Lammy, you won't give a damn about the XPlore Lounge. 


PS: Damn I completely overlooked the OP's posting date. I was in a hurry in the afternoon. But if it turns out beneficial for anyone, I'll be happy.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

^squeeze me ,you are a  mod  you can lock this!


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 10, 2008)

Aye aye sir!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Arrey they are complete idiots who don't know jack about stuff. I think I mentioned that they are not technologically sound. But the things over there are cool. I got to check the iMac and the Macbook there. You won't get to see those in Lammy anywhere else. There were (supposedly) some Apple sellers, but no one had a model with them. And the last time I went there, I missed the MBA by an hour. They told me they took it somewhere else and it'll be back by the next day.
> 
> And the Lounge can be good with directions for a newbie. Although ultimately, it all boils down to your patience and how much you can explore in Lammy and bargain. If you are used to going to Lammy, you won't give a damn about the XPlore Lounge.
> 
> ...



Hmmm.. will have a second look there now.

PS: No, It wasnt remotely beneficial.


----------

